
If You Want to Be Happy, Quit Facebook? - DiabloD3
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/neuroskeptic/2016/11/16/quitting-facebook/
======
Broken_Hippo
Facebook has its pros and cons. While I continually seem to lose a bit of
faith in humanity while on it, the truth is that it is the easiest and
cheapest way to keep in touch with family back in the states. And it happens
that I've met a few great people as a result of it.

Which is a real problem with studies like this: There isn't a viable
alternative that could take its place. Sure, some have tried: But none of them
have taken hold enough to convince some family members to switch over. The
main thing missing from other platforms is that they don't cross-communicate.
It is like a phone that won't connect to another company's phone, even if it
is located next door.

In addition, there are a lot more options other than on or off facebook. One
can limit their time on it, limit the folks they friend, and other such
things. How do these people fare comparatively? Do they find exceptions to the
rule - people that find themselves lonely without the broad connectivity?

------
mr_spothawk
I'd been off FB for something like 3 months... then the election happened.

the resulting re-engagement was incredibly depressing and not particularly
interesting. i've been off now for a few days and i already feel better. YMMV

